# Canton Sub 10.2



## MoeJoe1992 (10. April 2013)

Moin also wie in der Überschrift stehend besitze ich diesen schicken Subwoofer. Ist auch schon eingespielt und wird fleißig genutzt, aber abunzu naja gefällt mir der Sound net,  weis net wie ich es erklären soll. 
Aufjedenfall hat der Subwoofer einige knöpfe und Regler, irgendwas müssen die ja bringen  
(mein erster Subwoofer)
Wenn es hilft der Subwoofer hat das so genannte Modul M


----------



## Metalic (10. April 2013)

Was möchtest du denn überhaupt genau wissen?


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (10. April 2013)

Ups
Frage vergessen. 
Alsi wie ich denn den Subwoofer genau einstelle bei den vielen knöpfen  
Und da das mein erster Subwoofer ist keine Ahnung für was die sind und bedeuten


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

Was hast Du denn da überhaupt angeschlossen? Was für Boxen verwendest Du, und wo sind die wiederum angeschlossen? Oder ist der Sub einfach nur am Sub-Out eines AV-Receivers angeschlossen? Oder wie?


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (10. April 2013)

Ich habe ale Av Receiver einen Pioneer 527k, damit betreibe ich wie gesagt den sub und in Stereo die Canton Gle 496. 
Signale gehen von meinem pc über hdmi zum Receiver und es gehen noch Signale von meinem sat Receiver zum Av Receiver.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

Okay, du hast den Sub also mit einem Kabel vom AV-R Sub-Ausgang mit dem LowLevel R(mono) des Subs verbunden, und sonst nichts (außer Strom), korrekt? In dem Fall stellst Du die Übergangsfrequenz / Crossover ja am AV-Receiver ein, das ist die Frequenz, ÜBER der die normalen Boxen spielen sollen und UNTER der der Sub spielen soll. Da musst Du testen, was am besten ist: je größer die normalen Boxen, desto eher kannst Du einen kleineren Wert einstellen, denn zB 60Hz schaffen die Boxen dann selber locker, der Sub braucht dann nur alles unter 60Hz abzuspielen. Die Canton-Boxen liefern laut Canton ab 20Hz, das ist sicher übertrieben, vor allem dass die das auch "laut genug" liefern. Da musst Du dann mal testen, was DIR besser gefällt: manchen gefällt es besser, wenn der Sub erst spät eingreift, also nur Töne unter zB 40Hz spielt, und andere mögen es lieber, wenn die Boxen unter 80Hz die KLappe halten und alles von 0 bis 80Hz der Sub macht  

Beim Sub musst Du die Crossover-Frequenz dann voll aufdrehen, denn sagen wir mal du stellst den auf nur 60Hz ein, beim AV-R stellst Du aber 100Hz ein, dann spielt der Sub die Sachen zwischen 60-100Hz nicht, obwohl er die eigentlich vom AV-R bekommt, und auch die Boxen spielen das nicht, weil sie erst ab 100Hz spielen sollen.

Bei RoomCompensation lass es am besten auf normal - ansonsten wäre das halt dafür gedacht, wenn ein Zimmer sehr groß oder sehr eng ist. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich was bringt.

Amplifier am besten auf Auto


Und die Volume, das ist dann halt Geschmackssache - damit stellst Du halt ein, wie sehr der Bass betont wird. Wenn Du das zu hoch einstellst, ist der Bass und das "wummsen" halt übertrieben laut im Vergleich zu den Boxen, und wenn es zu niedrig ist, dann hört man kaum Bass, obwohl aus den Boxen der Rest durchaus laut zu hören ist.


----------



## Bier (10. April 2013)

Ich hab die Canton Gle 490 auch in Verbindung mit nem Sub. Die sollten sehr ähnlich wie die 496 spielen. Linear spielen die nicht unter 40Hz. Eher so bis 45Hz. Ich hab die Crossoverfrequenz zur zeit auf 60Hz. Stehen. 80 ist auch noch okay. Höher würd ich sie nicht einstellen, da der Sub dann ortbar wird und die Lautsprecher das auch gar nicht nötig haben.


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (11. April 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.
Dann werde ich mich mal da überall durchlesen und durcharbeiten 

Kann am Av nur X. Over einstellen sowies ausschaut das stand die ganze zeit auf hundert steht jetzt auf 50.
( könnte noch 80, 200, 150)

Subwoofer steht auf 200 Hz is das höchste. 

Was ist mit Phase [ ° ] am Subwoofer? 

Am tag hör ich dann nochmal Probe


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Das Phase könnte für nen Ausgleich je nach Standort des Subs, aber wenn man den ordentlich aufstellt, braucht man so was evlt  nicht. Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man 0 einstellt, wenn der Sub direkt neben einer der Boxen steht. Aber teste auch da einfach mal.


Und teste auch mal, ob es mit 50 oder vlt mit 80 für DICH besser klingt bei der Frequenz. Am besten mal Lieblingssongs oder so anhören. Den ganz tiefen Grummelton bei Filmen macht der Sub so oder so, das ist eh unter 50-80. Ich hab es bei mir auf 80, aber ich hab auch als Boxen nur Regalboxen und keine Standboxen.


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (11. April 2013)

Nochmal Probe gehört. 
Wenn ich den av Receiver auf 100 habe und dann auf 80 runter drehe merke ich persönlich nix, auf 80 kommt der sub meiner Meinung jach später.
Das doofe is bei dem Probe hören wenn ich x over umstelle muss ich die Musik unterbrechen


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

Die Phase stellst du so ein, dass diese zu den anderen Lautsprechern passt. Wenn es Probleme mit der Phasenlage gibt, dann hast du vermehrt Interferenzen (Auslöschungen) mit deinen Stereoboxen. D.h. wenn du alles eingestellt hast, dann schaust du auf welcher Stellung der Bass am lautesten ist. Das ist dann dir richtige. Danach wird es vermutlich nötig sein den Pegel nochmal neu einzustellen. Ignorieren sollte man die Phase nicht und Empfehlungen kann man allgemeingültig auch keine geben, dass ist immer(!) individuell zu ermitteln.

Google doch mal nach ner Anleitung zur Auf- und Einstellung von Subwoofern - es gibt so einige und die sind leider nicht alle gut. Das ist ein komplexes Thema und nicht in nem Thread so schnell gelöst! Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man es richtig machen will! D.h. google mal, les dich ein wenig ein und dann hilft nur ausprobieren!


----------

